# Amtrak Rail Travel Privilege Card (Amtrak employee)



## Robert Lee

I just received my Rail Travel Privilege Card and cannot find the place where I can see what my benefits are. I've tried the website in the text on the accompanying letter and it gets me nowhere. Please tell me how to access benefit info.


----------



## me_little_me

Robert Lee said:


> I just received my Rail Travel Privilege Card and cannot find the place where I can see what my benefits are. I've tried the website in the text on the accompanying letter and it gets me nowhere. Please tell me how to access benefit info.


You realize, of course, this site has no relationship to Amtrak. Why not call Amtrak?

"*Amtrak Unlimited is a free, unofficial Web resource for Amtrak® train and service information."*


----------



## Acela150

Robert Lee said:


> I just received my Rail Travel Privilege Card and cannot find the place where I can see what my benefits are. I've tried the website in the text on the accompanying letter and it gets me nowhere. Please tell me how to access benefit info.


If you're wondering what your Rail Travel Benefits are.. Simple.. Red, White, and Blue Policy applies. In corridor service you can "Flashpass" meaning show your RTPC. But since I'll assume you're an employee, all you need is your ID.

To ride Business Class on a Regional Train, or Business Class or First Class on Acela, you'll need to call the 1-800 number to get your index number. They'll ask for your pass number which is your SAP number.


----------



## railiner

I'm surprised you weren't explained all that when you received it....


----------



## Acela150

You receive it in your welcome packet.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Guest

Acela150 said:


> You receive it in your welcome packet.


Wow, I never was given an Amtrak Rail Travel Privilege Card ("membership has its privileges" ?). Come to think of it, I don't think I ever got a Welcome Packet when I boarded? Does everyone get a Welcome Packet? Only first class or sleeper class? Only on certain trains/routes ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Guest said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You receive it in your welcome packet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I never was given an Amtrak Rail Travel Privilege Card ("membership has its privileges" ?). Come to think of it, I don't think I ever got a Welcome Packet when I boarded? Does everyone get a Welcome Packet? Only first class or sleeper class? Only on certain trains/routes ?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure they're talking about an employees benefit.


----------



## railiner

AmtrakBlue said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You receive it in your welcome packet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I never was given an Amtrak Rail Travel Privilege Card ("membership has its privileges" ?). Come to think of it, I don't think I ever got a Welcome Packet when I boarded? Does everyone get a Welcome Packet? Only first class or sleeper class? Only on certain trains/routes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're talking about an employees benefit.
Click to expand...

Exactly....the modern day equivalent of an old annual pass ...


----------



## Acela150

AmtrakBlue said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You receive it in your welcome packet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I never was given an Amtrak Rail Travel Privilege Card ("membership has its privileges" ?). Come to think of it, I don't think I ever got a Welcome Packet when I boarded? Does everyone get a Welcome Packet? Only first class or sleeper class? Only on certain trains/routes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're talking about an employees benefit.
Click to expand...

Correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Michael Williams

My employee sap is *******. I am having trouble booking a ticket for my son and I.


----------



## pennyk

Michael Williams said:


> My employee sap is *******. I am having trouble booking a ticket for my son and I.


Please note that this is not the official Amtrak website, it is a resource for Amtrak travel. As an employee, you should contract Amtrak directly.


----------



## Michael Williams

Thank you!


----------

